# Sticky  False Morels & Morels!



## StumpJumper

I have also read that morels actually contain trace amounts of the same poison as beefsteaks and that you shouldn't breathe the vapors when you cook them.


I should be dead by now lol.


----------



## bassdisaster

StumpJumper said:


> I have also read that morels actually contain trace amounts of the same poison as beefsteaks and that you shouldn't breathe the vapors when you cook them.
> 
> 
> I should be dead by now lol.


OMG your kidding, I love the smell of morels cooking, i'll put my nose rite over the pan and inhale and ahhhhhhhh thats good stuff, if thats bad for ya, ya I too should be 6 foot under!

BD


----------



## MAttt

MAttt said:


> I thought I'd post something for anyone new to morels this year.
> First thing is you need to be able to know the difference
> between the different kinds of true morels from false morels.
> 
> Keep in mind if you've never ate morels before, a few folks
> are allergic to them, so just try a few the first time.
> I've read many times where some folks get a bad reaction
> when morels and alcohol are combined.
> 
> I do personally know a couple of friends that simply
> cannot eat them without getting sick but still
> love to hunt them.
> 
> Some good info on both true and false here:
> *http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/morels.php*
> *http://www.morelmushroom.info/Danger_of_False_Morels.html*
> *http://www.morelmushroom.info/Types_of_Morels.html*
> *http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2002.html*
> 
> Morel tree types
> 
> *http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/host_trees.php*
> 
> 
> 
> Ten commandments mushroomhunting.
> *http://americanmushrooms.com/ten.htm*
> *http://www.nemf.org/files/lincoff/beginners/poison.html*
> 
> As the old saying goes
> *"When in Doubt...Throw it out!"*
> 
> mattt


I noticed one of the links was broke, fixed now.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Michigan Mike said:


> Looks good, should be helpful for a newbie!
> I have a buddy that can't eat black morels but
> is fine with yellows.



I didn't know beefsteaks were a type of morel

i'll be checking them out tomorrow to see exactly what they are.
I know customers have been collecting and loving them. they are the ones that introduced them to me... but lack of knowledge I hadn't tried any yet (which they've appreciated).

Two years ago they were so thick you just about couldn't avoid stepping on them. last year not nearly as thick you actually had to look for them.

Thank ya'll for the links!


----------



## Petronius

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I didn't know beefsteaks were a type of morel
> 
> i'll be checking them out tomorrow to see exactly what they are.
> I know customers have been collecting and loving them. they are the ones that introduced them to me... but lack of knowledge I hadn't tried any yet (which they've appreciated).
> 
> Two years ago they were so thick you just about couldn't avoid stepping on them. last year not nearly as thick you actually had to look for them.
> 
> Thank ya'll for the links!


Gyromitra esculenta is a mushroom that many call a beefsteak. Is this what you are talking about? They contain monmethylhydrazine, a chemical also found in rocket fuel. The toxin accumulates, you may eat these for years and then one day die. Most people don't eat that much at any one time, and then only once or twice a year. But it doesn't matter. The toxin does not go away. This is why some people say they have eaten them for years and never had a problem. If you want to gamble, you are better off buying a lottery ticket. 
Gyromitra esculenta, aka beefsteak







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

petronius said:


> Gyromitra esculenta is a mushroom that many call a beefsteak. Is this what you are talking about? They contain monmethylhydrazine, a chemical also found in rocket fuel. The toxin accumulates, you may eat these for years and then one day die. Most people don't eat that much at any one time, and then only once or twice a year. But it doesn't matter. The toxin does not go away. This is why some people say they have eaten them for years and never had a problem. If you want to gamble, you are better off buying a lottery ticket.
> Gyromitra esculenta, aka beefsteak


[/QUOTE]

based on the links ya'll posted here, and a bunch of other sites I ended up on there's two types right, one is safe and the other is potentially harmful? Am i right with this or am I missing something?

Now I can't find the website the has a video that demonstrates the difference.... Hmmmmm
I will probably stick to what I know. 

If anybody finds a website that clearly shows the difference, please pass it on.

I've found different places that clearly says Poisionous for one type of beefsteak (false morel) and the other type makes no mention whether poisonous or not..

On the outside they look similar, one is darker, but cut open there are clear differences? The darker one is bad and the light (nearly transparent brown in appearance, but not at all transparent?)? Gyromitra Korfii

http://www.morelmushroom.info/Danger_of_False_Morels.html


----------



## MAttt

Some of the data and books are older out there.
Most new books and info will tell you to
avoid all false morels including all Verpa and Gyromitra types.

*http://theforagerpress.com/fieldguide/gyromitra.htm*

*Related species including G. gigas, G. korfii and the genera Verpa and Helvella may also contain traces of hydrazines*

*BEST BET WITH GYROMITRA, VERPA AND HELVELLA:
Don't bother with any of them!
Cooking may not remove all of the toxin and this could result in liver damage over a period of years.*


----------



## oxdog66

COHO said:


> now is that a good one or a pic of a verpa


one photo looks like verpa bohemica and this photo looks like verpa conica anyone help on the difference of the two?


----------



## oxdog66

we were told beefsteaks are bad so we stopped eating them. turns out we have been eating the bullnose or snow mushroom Gyromitra gigas or aka gyromitra korfii way different than the esculenta but we been eating the verpas for years either it be the bohemica or theconica i am gonna due some micro spore samles or try this year


----------



## oxdog66

and at least dry and or boil them and toss the water till i do some more investigating


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Here's the difference between conica & bohemica.
Verpa conica










Verpa bohemica


----------



## Stuffy

I'm going to visit a friend in the Coldwater area the end of april for a few days. I hunt morels in Wa state. Can anyone help me out with a general area to go to, to look for morels? Thanks.


----------



## jrc2

Stuffy said:


> I'm going to visit a friend in the Coldwater area the end of april for a few days. I hunt morels in Wa state. Can anyone help me out with a general area to go to, to look for morels? Thanks.


 Never been to coldwater, or Washington state either. Keep an eye out for popple trees. It is always where I start looking for a new patch. A good rule of thumb for me is where the popples meet the pines.

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Try this site and go to the state you want. Might be a little slow but things are starting to pick up.

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...stl93/EXP=1360269981/**http://www.morels.com/

Same thing with this . Go to affiliated clubs and then the state you want, There are contact email address.

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...bvlac/EXP=1360270218/**http://www.namyco.org/


----------



## Stuffy

Thank you. If out this way, Eastern WA, Mar-May, look for areas of prior forest fires.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Picked what I thought were Half free Morels last spring and froze them. Kept them separated from the black morels I picked. Decided to use them with some fresh backstrap last night. After they thawed I remembered this thread and saw how to identify both . After further inspection they were false morels and went to the trash. Thanks to the site and those who contributed to this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kennybks

This one doesn't fit either of the two shown but I disposed of it unwilling to consume. 

Versa bohemica or other? Lacks the head joined to the stem, not a morel.

I've picked quite a few morels, but don't think I've seen one false quite like this..


----------



## angry angler

Kennybks said:


> This one doesn't fit either of the two shown but I disposed of it unwilling to consume.
> 
> Versa bohemica or other? Lacks the head joined to the stem, not a morel.
> 
> I've picked quite a few morels, but don't think I've seen one false quite like this..


Never seen such a thing kenny. However I've only been picking for the last few years. Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## Petronius

Kennybks said:


> This one doesn't fit either of the two shown but I disposed of it unwilling to consume.
> 
> Versa bohemica or other? Lacks the head joined to the stem, not a morel.
> 
> I've picked quite a few morels, but don't think I've seen one false quite like this..


It looks like Gyromitra esculenta, sometimes called "beefsteak", but the true beefsteak is a different fungus. Don't eat it. It contains a very bad chemical compound that builds up in the body until some day, you never know when, you die. You might get lucky and only need a transplant. 

Read through this thread for more information.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/edible-or-not.413152/


----------



## Kennybks

petronius said:


> It looks like Gyromitra esculenta, sometimes called "beefsteak", but the true beefsteak is a different fungus. Don't eat it. It contains a very bad chemical compound that builds up in the body until some day, you never know when, you die. You might get lucky and only need a transplant.
> 
> Read through this thread for more information.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/edible-or-not.413152/


Nope, I'm very familiar with beefsteak and that it was not. The head did not originate from the stalk, and the pattern of lobes wasn't right. 

Thanks for the guess, but I already disposed of it unwilling to eat it. But thanks. Big difference in color from a beefer as well.


----------



## swampbuck

Lots of Bohemica where I pick. Usually plenty of blacks also....not this year.


----------



## hnt4food

In this video from last year I find some false morels (verpa),and show the difference between them and true morels(morchella)


----------



## R.J.M.




----------



## RyanHuntsEverything

hnt4food said:


> In this video from last year I find some false morels (verpa),and show the difference between them and true morels(morchella)


Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## I'd rather be fishing

Found a couple hours ago along with many "pheasant backs". Let me know within 24hrs if this isn't a pheasant back so I can avoid a trip to the hospital.


----------



## I'd rather be fishing




----------



## PunyTrout

I'd rather be fishing said:


> Found a couple hours ago along with many "pheasant backs". Let me know within 24hrs if this isn't a pheasant back so I can avoid a trip to the hospital.


Was there a Dryad sitting on top of it before you picked it?











Pheasant backs aka Dryad's saddle typically smell like watermelon rind. And have a white spore print.

http://mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomdryad.html


----------



## I'd rather be fishing

That's them. Ive had them before but it's been awhile. Thanks.


----------



## Petronius

I'd rather be fishing said:


> View attachment 313180
> Found a couple hours ago along with many "pheasant backs". Let me know within 24hrs if this isn't a pheasant back so I can avoid a trip to the hospital.


I don't know what that green stuff is next to the bottom of the pheasant's back, but that thing next to the green thing is a pheasant's back.


----------



## I'd rather be fishing

petronius said:


> I don't know what that green stuff is next to the bottom of the pheasant's back, but that thing next to the green thing is a pheasant's back.


I didn't pick that one for the same reason. Many all on elm trees.


----------



## jeffm

Verpa bohemica, aka false morel. This is the first for me and they were everwhere, purty cool to find them and disect them first hand, now if I could just find the morels everywhere lol.


----------



## jeffm




----------



## Petronius

jeffm said:


> View attachment 313347


You can look at all the pictures you want, but it's not like seeing it for yourself. You will never forget.


----------



## D.N.A

Half free?


Petronius said:


> You can look at all the pictures you want, but it's not like seeing it for yourself. You will never forget.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## D.N.A

Gross!


Petronius said:


> You can look at all the pictures you want, but it's not like seeing it for yourself. You will never forget.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius

D.N.A said:


> Half free?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No, Verpa Bohemica.


----------



## celticcurl

deleted... old thread


----------

